# What breed did you choose and why?



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Quarter Horse for the "jack of all trades" and general all-around handiness :lol:

Trail riding, packing, small town rodeos, etc.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, it wasn't love at first sight for me. I had been riding T for a few years at the barn, and was actually working her to be sold. I realized after showing her for the potential buyers that she was the horse I always wanted. Lucky for me so did the owners at the time. They hung on to her for a year and a half (husband out of work and going to school) until I could pay for her. 

Love her "do whatever you ask" attitude. She definitely has her own opinions and does let me know what they are, but will do as I ask. She's level headed and has always used herself well out on the trails. She's my girl and yeah, I love this horse.

Forgot to add, she's an appy.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I own a TB. I have ridden TB's most of my riding life, and I love them! I love their agillity, their intelligence, their compassion, their heart, soul, energy, abillity.

BUT on that note, I will ride/own any mount regardless of breed - if they are compatable with me, physically can and wants to do the sport I have so much passion for. It doesn't matter if it is a Mule - so long as we get along great, we enjoy each other and can do what we want to do.

On that note, my boy, he was my perfect match  We encountered one another because we were destined to be. At the time I was riding my Husbands horse *he was working so much he didn't have time to ride, so I took over* and I was riding boarders horses for them - so that was when and why my Boo's previous owner approached me asking me to keep him in shape while she put him up for sale.

I couldn't afford to buy him, but I sure did love him. Boy what an amazingly talented heart, with so much soul and so much passion for Eventing, it was enjoyable to get on him daily! 

His owner at the time, would watch us from time to time, and would see how compatable we were for one another. Boarders and people on the outside would see how well we worked together, and would tell his previous owner what they thought about the match. He was a different horse with me, and people who knew him well noticed. 

People would come to see him and try him out - of course, I would be pins and needles because I didn't want him to sell - and they would make offers on him. Some reason she always turned them down. So - one day, while I was tacking him up for a CC lesson, she approached me and said I could have him.

:shock::shock::shock:

SERIOUSLY??? She handed me the reins and said that no one is as good for him as I am. She said that we were destined to be together - and that was that. She told me that she knew I want to get back to Preliminary Level, and that he was most definately the mount for me. 

He's a TB. Big, bold, amazing. I LOVE HIM!!!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Aww! I love those_ meant to be_ stories! I had one of those as well. 

Spirit was a 5 year old TN Walker working at a vacation dude ranch when I first met him. Ranch life was NOT for him. He couldn't stand having a different rider on him every week. He was being bullied out of his food, loosing weight, had collic 3 times, had broken his leg, and when the wranglers found him in his stall one day, had gotten stuck and was hanging by his neck with his feet off the ground.

I was looking for a horse at the time and I had always ridden a QH Maverick when I went to CCR. I was trying out different horses since they had rented out Maverick the winter before and he came back _insane_. I didn't like all the other horses that they put me on (they all spooked and bolted) and I already had eyes for a 14 year old paint back near home. 

One day during our 1 week stay, the horse that my mom (afraid of horses) was on bolted and she fell off and almost crashed into a truck. They put her on Spirit b/c he was calm and smooth and bombproof. He never spooked at anything (even the wild turkeys roaming around). And my mom told me to try him out. 

He was perfect! I needed him SO bad and he needed me, so we bought him and (are living) happily ever after!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

AWW!!

I believe our horses and animals pick us.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

My first horse was a TB. She kind of just fell into my hands.. She was a school horse at Mount Holyoke College, being ridden by dozens of different people every week. She was always kicked out of the college shows by UMASS because she was craaaazy, so she just wasn't working. I ended up leasing her one summer and the director from Mount Holyoke told me that they were going to get rid of her since they saw that she was much better with one rider, and I bought her. I've had countless of dressage judges tell me that we have a wonderful connection that is so obvious, and I love her. I'm in the process of selling her now, but I'll never love a horse like her <3 She was perfect. To me.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

You two were meant to be  She found you, for a reason


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Eh, it was a variety of things...I think bloodlines had something to do with it, but it definitely wasn't the whole picture.

Honestly, I always thought I my first big purchase was going to be a warmblood: two of the nicest horses I ever rode were hanos, they were both very smart, big and athletic. No doubt I will still own a horse like that at some point in the future, I wouldn't turn up my nose at an old-style tb or nice draft-cross either. I like big, athletic, solid movers. I ended up with my friesian colt for two main reasons:

1) Close personal relationship with the breeder: I had been good friends with my breeder and her family for 4 years before I bought an in-vitro foal from them. I grew to have utmost respect for Jeannine's knowledge of the FPS bloodlines, her father's thorough and gentle training of the foals, and the quality of their mares. I knew that any weanling I bought from them would be a well-thought-out cross with a very solid training foundation.

2) Temperment of the horses: When I first met the Everharts, they had 5 mares. I was struck by the attitude of those horses: they acted more like dogs than equines. They were definitely different from any I had worked with before. It was a lot of little things...like the fact that they would follow your car up the driveway to the gate of the pasture. Or if they saw you hanging on the fence, they would come over to say hello. Or the way they would try to anticipate what you wanted. They were just very people-oriented horses, and it was a very endearing quality to me.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

When I was little my dream horse was a gray Arabian mare, eventually I grew out of that dream but my girl Lacey is definitely a gray Arabian mare!

I guess you could say we were also kinda meant to be because Lacey had been owned by the same family her entire life. Her main owner was getting a divorce so she needed to find the perfect home for Lacey and since Lacey is older and not beginner friendly she was planning to have her be put down. My trainer told me about her and told me that I HAD to come meet this horse. We were able to take Lacey on trial and the owner came and watched me ride a few times. She decided that we were perfect together and gave Lacey to my trainer for free (I will officially own her a year from when I started working with her, basically July.)

We're not perfect for each other yet but we are a great team and eventually I think we'll be inseparable.

I didn't choose her for her breed or really anything about her, I really just chose her because she's meant to be mine. =)


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When I was growing up , the TB was the only horse to own. I used to think that anything smaller then 16 hands was a pony (LOL). Over the years, I've owned different breeds but the QH is my breed of choice (and I prefer 15 - 15.1 h - the older I get, the closer to the ground I prefer to be)!


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

I own a Gypsy Cob, they are beautiful to look at, strong, sturdy, hardy so can live in or out and make great ride and drives.

I am also about to purchase a Fell pony one of the ultimate allrounders and the same as above.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

I love all breeds hahaha, but if I had to pick I'd have to say that I'm an Arabian and Arab crosses girl. They're gorgeous and versatile and have amazing endurance. And they're, for the most part, are hot blooded and I love that challenge. Oh and the fact that they have such a long history and lineage is something I find really interesting


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I love appendix although they can often look like 2 horses glued together with their TB legs and head and QH bod. I love both Stock horses and TB's so to me it's the best of both breeds


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Percheron. I've wanted a black draft horse since I was a kid, but Gramps always said, drafts aren't riding horses! He fell in love with Solon when he met him and was really impressed when he saw me ride. 

They are just smart, loyal, wonderful horses.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> AWW!!
> 
> I believe our horses and animals pick us.


Not quite in my case. I bred my horse so I picked him.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I like fjords because they are a smart, reliable, and easy going. They have a mind of their own, but will only be stubborn with you for good reason. They seem to know when to be gentle (like around kids) and when they can do some serious fun-riding.

Plus, I love they way they look; just like a wild horse. Pretty stripey legs, stand up manes, tiny ears, and those huge, lovable eyes. Some people just think that they are ugly though, but I think those people don't know what a pretty horse looks like.

I'm a lover of history, so that just makes them all the more interesting. They are one of the world's oldest pure breeds and the vikings rode them! (Yay for vikings ) Plus, they are the nation breed of Norway. Smart Norwegians. 

Their health is great too. I think they only have one genetic tendency towards a desies, but I can't remember what it is. They rarely go lame, colic, etc.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I kinda fell in love with QHs when I started taking lessons when I was 10. Started working on and off at a couple different QH training barns in middle school and high school and got to compete in western and hunters on the AQHA circuit. It wasn't until a few years ago when I was in a bad riding accident and got kinda scared of jumping that I fell in love with dressage, but my cowbred QH just wasn't cuting it. So I started looking for a horse that moved like a warmblood but didn't have the warmblood price which is when I fell in love with my ottb geldling Rocket.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

The two horses I picked for myself were a TB mare, and an Arabian/Paint cross. I picked the TB, because I was told she was crazy, and when I rode her she was absolutely perfect. Jumped with no reins (had her in a twisted wire full cheek and had tied her head down, so I didn't want to mess with her at all). The owners were gonna send her to auction, and I just loved her so much that I bought her without a vet check just to keep the woman from auctioning her off. She was the most loveable gentle giant I've ever known. Never acted like a mare, and we were definately a team. We just had an instant connection, and I'd never had that before. The second one I picked was at the time I met him about a year old. He was a gorgeous grey and white arab/paint, and was quite spunky at times. His owner couldn't handle him, and finally ended up abandoning him and his buddy, a purebred Arabian we sold. The baby (So. Co.) had some conformational issues, and had come into the ranch at about 8 months sick, and way underweight. We worked with him, and I ended up bonding with him, so I kept him after the owner abandoned him. I broke him myself when he was almost 3, or 3 (not exactly certain the date he was born), and he was perfect. I had to put him down about a year after I got him (vet said he was around 3 years), found out that his breeder had put him in a field of fiddleneck weed and So Co poisoned himself. He was such a strong horse to be able to spend 2 and a half years of his life in extreme pain, and show no outward signs, and still be one of the best horse's I've ever trained. He had to be put down because his liver apparently shut down, and it wasn't until after we put him down that we were able to find out what was wrong with him. I miss him a lot, and I really wish that I could buy his half brother, a black and white Arab paint cross with the exact same personality who was born at the ranch I worked at.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

The Andalusian.

Basically, they have always been my mum's favourite horse. She just suddenly got me interested in them. The history and everything, all the bloodlines and so on. 

Then there's their looks, their movement, their temperament... 

Their an absolutely fantastic breed, once you have one, you want more 0_0

Hehe.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

BLM Mustang:

I just sorta stumbled into ownership of one. My Dad asked me one day "Do you have $125?" I did and I gave it to him without asking what it was for. The next time I came home, he told me to go look in the trailer to see what I had bought with that money. I looked and there was the poor little skinny, short, blowed out, scraggly horse in there. At first glance I swore that he was a long yearling. His mane and tail were matted and his feet were terribly overgrown. Then I got him broke under saddle and started riding him and fell head over heels in love. He filled out with riding and good food and gained about 300 lbs of muscle in the first 2 years. Loved him so much that I got another when I had the opportunity. He turned out wonderful too.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MIEventer*  
_AWW!!

I believe our horses and animals pick us._


> Not quite in my case. I bred my horse so I picked him.


Well technicalities missy! PTPHPHTPHTPHHTPH


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I picked Ben not for his breed, but because my previous horse kind of trashed my confidence, especially jumping. Ben is pratically bombproof, soooo laid back, sweet, basically a confidence builder. I'm NEVER worried he will spook or bolt. If anything he's a bit lazy.

Oh, did I mention he's a four year old OTTB?


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

^ Neat, 1dog3cats17rodents.  

Annie picked me, for sure...she's a 3 year old Tennessee Walker that I just got this year.

I say she picked me because I had never been interested in or particularly liked TWH's. But I looked and researched for a few months, and Walkers fairly seemed to be thrown at me in some weird way. I was actually thinking of buying another TWH mare from a friend when I went to check Annie out and ride her. I was not totally impressed with her looks, because she was so gangly, and I have never really been partial to pintos. I also wanted an older horse. 

I had looked at other horses, but as soon as I saw her, I knew she was "it." And her personality was so mellow that I was actually suspicious that she had been drugged (I have heard of unscrupulous sellers doing this). LoL, she wasn't, obviously.

I am definitely dealing with her age right now; she lacks confidence and needs more groundwork, but I have so much respect for her the more I work with her. She's a fast learner, willing, sweet, and even when she's frightened she acts with a clear head. 

This fall she and I are starting work with a professional trainer (for she and I both , and in the meantime we are working on groundwork. She's so much fun to work with that I actually use it as a de-stressing time for me. Never in a million years would I have said, "I will end up with a TWH," but now I sing their praises to everyone I meet.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I had a variety of horses when I first started out but I fell in love with my TB mare. She was perfect for me. Safe, Sound, Sane, and LOVED to event! I have always loved TB's and I will have many more in the future. Just got another, in fact!

My second horse is a 3/4 TB 1/4 Shire. I loved her siblings (she was only 10 mos when I looked at her to buy) and so did a lot of upper level eventers. I loved that the horses all had the stamina, athleticism, and body of a TB with a Shire heart and size. As she grew older I found that she has the draft stubbornness  But I still love her and everyone who sees her event loves her and thinks she can make it to at least Intermediate.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Before I got my TN Walker, my dad had bought me a framed picture with drawings of a lot of different horse breeds. I looked at the Tennessee Walking Horse and thought to myself, _I'll never own a horse like that._ When I first saw Spirit, the trip to the ranch before I got him (went twice), I snapped a quick shot, but I thought he was kinda ugly 

I love TBs (even though everyone I've met have hurt me), Friesians, and Gypsy Vanners and I never imagined that I would own a TN Walker. I always thought I'd own a black TB with a large white star named Searchlight (dream horse when I was little) 

I love Spirit for intelligence (wouldn't that be bad if I spelled that wrong), his _I'm royalty, why are you not on your knee serving me my grain imported from Europe on a silver platter?_ attitude (he's very willing to please despite his high ego), and his forgiving nature. Now, he's the most beautiful horse in the entire world in my eyes. Here's that pic I took of him 2 years ago:


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

SpiritJordanRivers said:


> Before I got my TN Walker, my dad had bought me a framed picture with drawings of a lot of different horse breeds. I looked at the Tennessee Walking Horse and thought to myself, _I'll never own a horse like that._ When I first saw Spirit, the trip to the ranch before I got him (went twice), I snapped a quick shot, but I thought he was kinda ugly


 
Ha ha, kind of like me and Annie ^. :lol:


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

We've always had Arabs and Arab crosses and I wasn't having any of it anymore. I wanted something larger. I had a preference to Thoroughbred or Warmblood type horses. Then my mom's friend was shutting down her breeding farm due to a divorce. My mother bought four horses off of her (two yearlings and two pregnant mares). Some how when she went there with the trailer Cougar got chucked into the mix aswell. My mom fell in love with how beautiful he was. She was told he's a bit hot so she got me on him after she got him onto the property to see how he went.

Buck, slam, take off, rear! Within five minutes he was mine. Mom realized she had bitten off more than she could chew.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

Hrm, well my last 4 horses have all been warmbloods. I have had experience with drafts and draft crosses-not my thing at all, liked quarter horses, but never loved them. But I ALWAYS, ALWAYS wanted a warmblood; especially when I started watching the olympics and Spruce Meadows back when I was younger. I thought there was something absolutely majestic about them. But, I remember seeing a Trakenher stallion at Spruce Meadows-HyTech, and I thought he was the most gorgeous thing. So at 9 years old, I made up my mind to have a trakehner. 

So in the past 6 years, I've had 4 warmbloods. 2 have been Trakehners, 1 holsteiner, and one Canadian Sport Horse. I LOVE warmbloods. I like their minds. I find them unbeatable in most english sports. They tend to have the most resale value, and I find them gorgeous.

Having had two Trakehners now, I'm a little iffy about them  On the one hand, they are extremely sensitive and responsive. On the other hand, they are extremely sensitive and responsive to the point that we can get into stupid arguments :lol: But I am learning a lot. One had been retired and is enjoying life bossing things around, but my Big Grey Beast generally puts a smile on my face even when I'm calling him an idiot. But I'm working with my holsteiner now, and he's just got an amazing little mind, and seems to be quite clever, a trait that I am told is quite common with the Holsteiners.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Appaloosas. I love the history and the variety. I love being involved with a breed populated with a selection of sweet, athletic, loyal, smart horses, yet each in their own one-of-a-kind designer wrapper.


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

I have owned many different breeds of horses. Honestly, I do not discriminate against any breed. If they are talented, athletic, and can do the job I am asking them to do and in good health, then I don't care what the breed is. 

Sure, I believe certain breeds are meant/bred for certain disciplines, but that doesn't mean that there may not be an exceptionally talented horse that can do something out of their "range".

I never would have thought I'd have the horse I do now, but he is extremely talented and seems to love it. I looked at him and rode him not thinking anything of it, but he completely proved to me that he was 100% willing and able to do the job I wanted. He sold himself to me.

I do have a major soft spot for Trakehners, however. And Dutch Warmbloods. Exceptional horses.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

i chose my TWH cus she's like a big puppy dog! :0) well on the ground she is but on her back shes a challege, which is another reason why i wanted her!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I do think it's more reason to say that they choose me instead of me choosing them.

I grew with up with Morgans, we still have my mom's main foundation broodmares left which I breed to my Arabian stallions to produce some gorgeous Morab foals. 

My first horse that I ever bought on my own, I didn't even go to look at. I had went with my sister to look at a miniature pony for her daughter and as we were standing there (me pouting because it was bloody cold out) this scraggly looking little black colt came over and started nibbling on my jacket.

I turned around, looked at him, turned back around to ignore him because I KNEW I had already fallen in love. Well, he persisted, so I gave in and buddy scratched with him until the guy who was selling the pony said he was for sale. 

And gosh, you know, looking back I thought he was the cat's eye of the Arabian horse. But really, he was so goofy looking. LOL
He was skinny, wormy, and in that god awful stage of becoming a weaning to a yearling were none of his body parts seemed to match. But what a darlin'. 
I ended up taking him home for a $150 later that week.

He came with the name Silver, which I kept though changed to Quik Silver. As soon as he came off the back of their truck (they had rails on the box of their truck which they delivered him with) and he sidled up next to me, I knew we were meant to be. 

I shared a gracious and absolutely loving three years with Silver. Unfortantely, I lost my best friend a month before his third birthday in a horrible accident (he fell through some ice while I was in Red Deer getting started for my Horsemanship Major practicum). 

I still miss him horribly, and even writing this, year later, I still get tears in my eyes. It took me forever to get over not seeing him out there grazing, not being able to go out and give him a hug and kiss and tell him about my day...

Anyway, I disgress. I have just always had a thing for Arabians, and I'm not sure where it ever developed, I just know that it did. I know own 15 beautiful Arabians and couldn't ever imagine life without them. 

Here is my forever buddy, Silver:


----------



## NokotaWildHeart (May 27, 2009)

Wth my three horses, I agree that the horse chooses you. With my draft horse Henry, I really was never into the drafts. I grew up with morgans, arabians, and quarter horses. Henry really did choose me, I meet him 3 years ago when he and his buddies were loose on the road. At the time I was afraid of drafts and when we were traying t catch the horses, I was trying to stay away from henry. Well he was not going to have that, he walked right up to me and looked me dead in the eye and followed me like that. After that, I grew to love the big guy and I bought him a year later. ^_^ now I can't stop loveing the big boy.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Growing up, I rode quarter horses and arabians. At the barn i'm at now, a majority of the horses boarded there are quarters. I rode a few of them and liked their stocky look and they were short enough that i wasn't worried about falling off and doing serious damage to myself. Paul is such a gentlemen and stands so patiently and waits for me to saddle and get up. The breed and the horse himself just seemed like a perfect fit for me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, WSArabians, you made me cry. :,,)


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Standardbred.
I was going to buy another horse, but the seller changed her mind, and we needed to get another horse real quick since dad had bought a horse and we had no company for it. So I bought the cheapest horse I could find that wasn't injured or sick. Plan was to buy a new one when I got the money for it.

I never did  Crow's the best horse I've ever met, I love everything about him. I like how he doesn't always do everything right, I like his temper, his speed, his willingness, his looks (if only he had more manend forelock!) and I don't exactly mind him being gaited. 

If I had all the money in the world I'd probably buy a well schooled andlusian or PRE.. but I think I might be bored with them. Besides, they arn't gaited  So my next horse will also be a standardbred, if I ever find one like Crow again.

I grew up with a variety of horses, mostly swedish warmbloods. I'll never, ever buy a swedish warmblood.. they're too much like us; stupid >) Nah, I just don't like them. So I guess I go against the stream and love the loathed standardbred and insist on them being one of the best riding horses there is.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I didn't choose based on breed, and our story is kind of one of those meant-to-be stories as well:

When I was looking for a horse, my husband and I would drive around to different barns and ask around if they new of any hunters or had any for sale. I expected I would be looking at TB's or QH's because a warmblood was out of my range. We came across this racing farm and they gave us the name of a lady with the local Pony Club and said she had a lot to do with hunters and might know of some or have some. So I called her and she actually had a 10 year old black bay Hano for sale. In my price range. She had been shown, won, done XC, etc. After telling her where I ride she said she new my trainer very well, that my trainer knew the horse very well too. Turns out, my trainer went up with the original owner to Oregon to pick up this mare when she was very young (4). I am only the third owner by the way. Anyway, I spoke to my trainer the next day and she was like "Yeah, stay away from that horse, she was evile, etc." So I did and that was that. I never even went to see her. I didn't need a horse that was going to ruin my confidence even further after dealing with a crazy Arab.

About a month later my trainer called me "So you know that mare I told you to stay away from? Her owner brought her down to the barn this week and she is a totally different horse than when she was young. I think you need to come down and try her out. She could be really good for you." So I hacked her around and took lessons on her for a month or so and fell in love. What a perfect, calm, levelheaded horse! She had the training to do everything I wanted and the owner dropped the price for me even more because she had a new horse for her daughter because she wanted to do dressage and this mare was not a fan. So I bought her and I love her more than anything. She has some attitude and is definitely and alpha mare, but I love that she has a bit of attitude but is a calm, sane, safe mount. She's the best horse I could have asked for and if most Hanos are like this, I'll never buy anything else.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Aw, WSArabians, you made me cry. :,,)


Aww, sorry!
Least ways, I wasn't alone... :lol:


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I absolutely love my Thoroughbred, but five years ago, that definitely wouldn't have been my first choice. I was one of those people who didn't understand the breed and thought they were all loony. But I went to look at Vic and it was love at first sight. I love the athletic drive, speed, heart, and sensitivity of TB's. They're usually too much for a complete beginner, but they're amazing if you know how to handle them. 

I never thought I would love a Thoroughbred. lol I don't base my choice of horse on breed, though. Every horse is an individual and I treat them all as individuals. =D


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Arabians.

I was born into the breed moreso then the breed was born into me. :lol: My grandpa and two of his brothers had Arabian breeding facilities, as well as trained and showed. So I caught the horse bug at birth (my sister didn't, funny how that works) and was lucky enough to have my own farm full of them! My grandpa's Arabians were renowned for their beautiful temperments. I wouldn't say he had the prettiest Arabians, but you could trust any of them with a child, including the stallion. So I just never had that "Arabians are crazy" glimpse until I was much older and realized how a lot of the rest of the world viewed them. And now I'm smitten because I haven't yet found a breed that possess the brilliant stamina and speed (I'm a distance rider at heart) combined with unbelieveable intelligence and loyalty.

I'm definately not against other breeds though, in fact I just bought a Paint because I'd love to get into more barrel racing and gaming and possibly even reining but my Arab just isn't built for it. Arabians have just always possessed everything I've ever wanted in a horse, and they will always be my hands down favorite.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine was a situation where I fell in love with the horse, then the breed. I had been leasing and riding an older QH that belonged to a friend of mine when she bought this ridiculous little scruffy looking runt of a rocky mountain horse. (to this day I wonder if he has some kind of pony breed in him..he fits the description of a rmh perfectly but..he's 13.3) he was about 4 at the time and I was about 10 or so. This guy had nothing going for him. I personally thought he was a little bit on the ugly side..he had his mane cut short which reeeally didn't work for him, and something about him was just awkward. He just looked scrawny and weird. And he bucked. A lot. I'm pretty sure he didn't really have any training on him at all. If any..it wasn't good training. He was such a little butt. But I took to him so fast, I was begging to buy him as soon as she mentioned a possible resale. You see, I don't remember him doing a single thing wrong when I rode him, while other people would get on him and get bucked, even dragged, or he'd take off, or whatever. I never had a problem. But we couldn't afford a horse at the time and eventually he got sold or something. Things were unclear for awhile, I think he went to one trainer and at least two different homes, but kept coming back to my friend. But a lot was going on in my life and hers. Eventually she moved away and we didn't see her or the horses for a long time. Several years went by..totally horseless. But I'm sure you all know how it is, there's no getting away. So when I'm about 13 or so, my horsesickness gets the best of me and we call her up and ask to visit the old QH I used to lease, maybe I can come up and groom him sometimes. So we come up and I get to grooming and this guy's pretty old and really just wanting to stay in his pasture and not have me bother him, and there's Rocky, just hanging out. So when I'm done I say maybe I can groom Rocky sometime too. I bring him out and man is he a brat. He bites..HARD. And shoves people right in the stomach or boob with his little bratty head. And he'll keep doing both the entire time you're within his reach. And he squirms around being groomed, staring at me the whole time asking when I'm gonna be done with this girly stuff and let him go home and eat. He's also pretty headshy and overall, a pain. But I keep coming back to work with him and eventually I saddle him up...of course he won't move an inch until you smack him full force in the rear with a long rein or riding crop, etc. and even then just inches along in his lazy way, the whole time glancing back at me, annoyed. Man is he a terror. But time goes on and I groom him like crazy and ride him all over the place, give him a few swift whacks in the chest/shoulder/etc. for biting and shoving, and soon he's moving off with just a light kick, biting and shoving only very occasionally, tolerating grooming..one day I get news that I can finally buy a horse and I think of him. He's not exactly for sale, but we ask and she says yes, so we buy him and bring him home and I spend so many hours with my ultra thorough grooming program and riding him around, teaching him basically everything and then some, from stopping dead with a simple "ho", to neck reining, to brideless and saddleless riding. I was always riding him around bareback with a halter and lead or spending literally hours grooming him (which he grew to absolutely love) and not a sign of biting or pushing anyone ever. He became the most willing, best behaved (yet always interesting horse) I've met. And did I mention he grew up to be absolutely drop-dead gorgeous with this almost naturally ultra shiny dark chocolate, dappled coat and long, fluffy flaxen mane and tail. He's quite the little stud(not literally, don't worry). And we became so close, he'll follow me anywhere but ground-tie perfectly if I ask. (though I usually don't because I certainly don't mind him following me around!) I just wish I could show you all what an awesome guy he is, but you would definitely need to meet him. He's just such a sweet guy, when I think about the way he used to be I have to remind myself that I'm not talking about an entirely different horse. I mean he has his moments, particularly when food is involved, but even then he's just being cute and silly. And he's extremely intelligent, and sometimes even more human-like than I am (though I must admit, I don't act all too human sometimes =P) and regularly outsmarts me. But he's always up for whatever I ask him to do, always willing to put up with the weirdest or stupidest things I do and how slow I am at some things. He has the patience of a saint and is just really the sweetest guy. Man, I'm fighting back tears writing most of this because I recently had to give him up, since I really needed to have a bigger horse and also just one that was different because I've already brought him as far as I can and he's already taught me all that he can and if I want to professionally train horses someday (which I do) I can't just always ride a pony that already knows everything and need to ride different horses with different personalities and different problems and such. But it has just been the hardest thing, giving up such a good friend who has done so much for me. Thankfully he's back with that same friend of mine and I can see him when I want, but soon she'll be moving further away again..I'm just hoping that someday our paths can cross again. I never wanted to give him up, and hope to buy him back when I can afford to keep more than one horse. After all, my girlfriend is much smaller than me and would be a more appropriate size for him and I sure would love to get her into horses..Anyway. I am so terribly sorry for going on like this, I sure can talk when my emotions get going. Now I was meaning to talk about the rmh breed but I think I've done enough talking =P


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

well I have a arabian mare that I got for free after my mare Reba died. I love love love the arabs they are so smart, bond with you fast and are very versitile. They are just a amazing breed


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

I were to get a horse, I'd probably go with a standy. Fun, versatile etc.


----------



## ridaa1299 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmm im not quite sure


----------



## ridaa1299 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well i love all my horses and i have 15( at the time)


----------



## ridaa1299 (Aug 20, 2009)

But each of my horses has their own persinality


----------



## ridaa1299 (Aug 20, 2009)

Are you Talking about arabians?


----------



## ridaa1299 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a arabian( who just got herelf pregnat not good) and idk... Its nit my fav breed


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I got my current horse, an Appaloosa, mainly because he was abandoned, and needed a good home; I had lost my QH\Arab gelding so I didn't have a horse. I didn't take him home right away, but I did decide to give him a try; he came with a LOT of bad habits, and respect issues. He's made decent progress, but, I will take a QH, or QH cross anyday...probably never another App. QH's have always been a favorite of mine, for their intelligence, kindness, and adaptability to various situations. The two yearlings (QH) I am training are learning quicker than my App and I have had him longer!


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Paints! Good lord.
I've been inlove with them ever since!

They're breath taking and they can come in any shape or form. But the original American Paint has caught me hostage.

I not only love how Stocky they are, but many paints ive ridden have great speed and a free style personality.

Ive owned my paint for one month now. And he always manages to surprise me. Slowly... we're getting even closer and it shows. I'm just amazed with how his personality rises. Hes such a good boy when he wants to be. He teaches me so much.


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

I didn't choose my horse because of her breed. In fact it was a complete accident that we ended up together.  I had pretty much given up on having a horse and figured I'd eventually get one when I was ten years older with a job, car, home, and family. All I wanted was a new lesson horse to ride and I began riding Miss Take. It wasn't love at first sight, but she started to grow on me. Next thing I knew I was crazy over her. The moment I heard she had to be sold, I knew I had to do something. And, crazily enough, I ended up buying her. Miss Take is my lifer and my best "mistake" ever.

Because of her, I'm liking QHs (and Paints) a lot more. But Arabians will always have a place, too.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Ever since I was very little, I always wanted a "Bay Arabian mare with two stocking and a star"

My very first horse was a lease from a friend, and his name was Chablis. He was my EVERYTHING. He was a bay arabian gelding without a star and no white whatsoever.

Now, my first horses thats MINE and I have to pay for... Well, she's a bay APPENDIX mare with two stocking and a star. And what's SO funny is that I didn't even pick her out. I was in Georgia when my trainer and another very close friend picked her out for me and brought her home. What's even better is that she's everything I didn't want in a horse but everything I NEEDED. I hated TB's and I loved Quarter Horses... Cricket has a tb body and a quarter horse head and size... She has high withers and a short back and is sort of awkward looking... But I love her and I know we're gonna be pretty tight  

Wallaby, I loved your story because it's sorta like mine. We're not quite to fond of eachother yet because we're so new... But the she acts towards ME and no one else sort of tells me we're gonna be best pals. I think their will always be a special place in my heart for arabs, and I'm a SUCKER for bays!!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, Spirit is definately a ment to be horse, I don't really think that I'll want another TN Walker in the future . . . I'll always have a soft spot for Friesians . . . 

I forget your username and I'm too lazy to go back a page but to the person who liked Arabs, I'll post some pics of my trainer's Arabian. Her names Amira ("princess" in Arabic)

This is Amira's first time cantering with a person (me) on her.








Amira and the trainer's daughter (Courtney)








Amira's baby Atiya ("gift" in Arabic). Atiya is Courtney's baby and she's Anglo-Arab








Anyone else have any stories???


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

Morgan!

Though that wasn't actually the reason I got my horse. I'd had a sort of "Morgan craze" when I was around 10 or so, reading all about them and just plain being in love with the breed. But after a few years that faded out. Of course I was like every horse-crazy, but horseless, kid. I begged and begged for a horse of my own, and I didn't care what breed as long as it was mine (though I did love Friesians and Percheron crosses...). Once I hit High School I was starting to give up hope, and that's when I got a call from my grandmother, saying her friend needed to sell her horse because of a shoulder injury. This horse just so happened to be a Morgan, and that old craze came back to me. We went out to see him and the rest was history, as they say.  I got my dream horse without even looking, and I'm so happy with my Frosty Morgan I wouldn't want it to have worked out any other way.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Kura said:


> Morgan!
> 
> Though that wasn't actually the reason I got my horse. I'd had a sort of "Morgan craze" when I was around 10 or so, reading all about them and just plain being in love with the breed. But after a few years that faded out. Of course I was like every horse-crazy, but horseless, kid. I begged and begged for a horse of my own, and I didn't care what breed as long as it was mine (though I did love Friesians and Percheron crosses...). Once I hit High School I was starting to give up hope, and that's when I got a call from my grandmother, saying her friend needed to sell her horse because of a shoulder injury. This horse just so happened to be a Morgan, and that old craze came back to me. We went out to see him and the rest was history, as they say.  I got my dream horse without even looking, and I'm so happy with my Frosty Morgan I wouldn't want it to have worked out any other way.


I wasn't a huge Morgan fan, but recently I have come to like them more and more. We have a beautiful little Morgan mare at our barn (shes a handful but fun) and her little colt too. They are both beautiful. Your horse is very very nice.


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you! And I'm glad you're getting to know the breed.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I actually didn't choose my breed either. Although he is a quarter horse cross and I like my QH's. I adopted him cus he needed some loving and food and I am a sucker for a cute palomino. He also needs hernia surgery - next month. 
Now if he will just grow some....


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I've always had a Quarter. Loved em, good head on them and they're pretty.

So then I decided to get the same thing, but with color!:lol:


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I have always been drawn to Paints. I am part Native American and Natives have always liked Paints and thought they held special medicine. I blame it on my heritage. 

I looked at other breeds, but none of the horses "grabbed" me the way the Paints did. I'm sure if I would have found what I wanted in another breed, I would have gotten it, but I never did.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I'm going to date myself here... when I was a little girl I absolutely loved Little Joe Cartwright's paint horse (Bonanza, an old TV show, for those who don't know what I'm talking about). We lived in Iowa at the time and had a farm field behind our house with a black and white pinto in it that I used to pretend was my horse.

Moved around a lot, but in my teen years I lived in Ohio and Quarter Horses were big. I loved them, and that's what I ended up with. 

I've actually owned one Paint, a sorrel and white filly. She was a little spitfire, but her personality and mine just really went well together. I did end up getting rid of her as she was way to small for me.

I like color on my horses too. (not a big fan of bay, LOL)

My first horse was a QH mare, bright sorrel with lots of chrome.
2nd horse was a QH mare, palomino (my first horse's foal)
3rd horse was a little black pony gelding.
4th horse was a QH mare, big bodied dun.
5th horse was my current horse, Gandy, QH red roan mare.
6th horse was Paint filly
7th horse was a big bay QH filly (she was stunning, but we did NOT get along at all)
8th horse is my current horse, Dixie, chestnut QH mare.

I actually would love to own a Haflinger. That's on my list as a possible next horse


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

7Ponies said:


> I'm going to date myself here... when I was a little girl I absolutely loved Little Joe Cartwright's paint horse (Bonanza, an old TV show, for those who don't know what I'm talking about).


You can buy the Breyer model now. lol


----------



## allie18 (Aug 20, 2009)

I own a Thoroughbred and a Dutchwarmblood i like my horses over 16hh and a little bigger around the girth, there perfect for em because there good Dressage, cross country, jumping & trailriding horses there my companions


----------



## kwal83 (Aug 13, 2009)

I love pretty much all breeds for different reasons but I've always owned Quarter Horses. My guy Rusty is everything I like in a horse...very intelligent, sane, willing, and loving. As an extra bonus he's also very handsome! There's just something I love about the stoutness of a Quarter Horse. It reminds me of riding on ranches in the west. I am currently checking into adopting a BLM Mustang though since Rusty is getting up there in years


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, I'll ride any breed, but the loves of my life (I have several are): 1) Paint Horse, 2) TW x, 3) QH. 
(the TW x -->)I think Gonzo's kind of chosen me. I love him to death. (Paint horse -->) Zucchini is just amazing in every way. We work amazingly together because I know how to ride him; if you treat him right, he'll do ANYTHING for you.  (QH-->) Diesel is really, really good and takes good care of me. He likes everyone but we do work very well together. When I ride bareback and loose balance, he stops and waits for me to regain my balance. He's such a sweetheart. I might lease him next year.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I just fell in love with my horse.
I did everything you're NOT supposed to do when buying a horse really..
Brought the trailer to see him, tried him then tried a little roan mare and bought him on the spot despite he was a WP horse and I wanted a barrel horse.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I chose Warmbloods (none of that american warmblood fake stuff, real ones) my first horse was a Dutch WB with a racehorse TB grandpa and the horse I have now is a Swedish WB. My first horse was an amazing jumper (up to 4'5 although I never got that high with him, he passed away this spring) and was training second level dressage (I was planning on showing him first level this summer). For my first horse, he was younger than I wanted. I was looking for a 10 year old and I got an 8 year old. For my second horse I was looking for an 8 year old and got a 4 year old! We almost didn't look at my second horse because of his age, but the seller said you must because he doesn't act 4. So I went to see him and I fell for him even though he is only training level and jumping up to 3 feet. Anyways, I knew when I looked for my second horse I wanted a Warmblood price range 30-40k, just like my first horse. During the interval of time between my two horses I was riding non-Wbs and I felt empty in a way. If I ever have to get another horse it would definitely be a WB, I'm very biased


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Spastic_Dove, me too! I did EVERYTHING wrong  I bought a horse that broke his leg when he was little and could't jump very high (I learned riding Hunt Seat). He had coliced 3 times. He was skinny. I only rode him once beore I bought him. I didn't ask a lot of questions. I bought a Tennessee Walking Horse when I had no idea how to ride his gaits and plus he was my first horse and he was 5.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

My horse is a registered Perchie, but that's not why I bought her. I wasn't even looking for a horse (this is about 2 months ago), but I saw her at the local rescue and both my mom and I fell in love. She has the kindest eye, and always tries to do the right thing. I also love the fact that she has such big, thick legs and hooves. I'm not a fan of the scrawnier breeds.

How could you say no to a face like this?


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

When I got Cheyenne, I was looking for any breed in particular. I just wanted a horse that it felt like I really had something with. In the process, I rode lots of really nice horses that I liked, but we just didn't "click". Then I found Cheyenne, I rode her and instantly I just knoew that she was the one. She had a good share of problems, was really fast, high spirited and smart. I was her 6th home at the age of 7. She was really green and I had no idea that I would end up with one like her, but I'm glad I did. I love her so much. =)


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

When I got my first horse, an appendix QH, I was vaguely considering Arabs but not really focusing on any breed in particular. Had I more of a clue, I may not have bought her. She had those tiny QH feet and a big, solid body and a conformation that didn't lend itself to having a very long, flexible stride. However, I didn't have a clue what I wanted to do riding-wise when I bought her (I was 13) and she was a decent little all-round horse. Our goals parted ways as I got more into dressage and she didn't. 

When I bought my second horse, a Shire-TBX, pictured below (sorry about me riding like a moron -- my excuse is that I was trying and failing to throw a beanbag into a bucket, as you do), I wasn't even seriously considering any sort of horse but in the event I did consider a horse, it would be more of a dressage horse. Which she is. She actually likes it. Now I'd definitely stick with draft crosses or light drafts.

























(random thought: I don't know why she has a flash noseband on. That is pic is about four years old. I used to ride with one and usually could stick about four fingers through it, so don't know why it's there and considering it was always super loose, obviously I didn't know then, either. The weird things we do).


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

*cinnamon n' spice*

i bought her mainly for the challenge. but ultimately she chose me. she is a qh mare with a brand on her hip. I bought her 7 years ago. this is our story.
I have always wanted a horse of my own. a qh is what i wanted. when i asked my landlord if he had any horses for sale he said yeah up at the red barn there are my horses that are for sale. I was interested in a young horse he was just like cinnamon but only a gelding. He was sweet and he was the one that i wanted to buy so when i asked him about him a few weeks later he said that he had already sold him and he only had one left and that was the little red mare. i didn't particularly like her because she was standoffish toward people and she had scars on her face. 
I also found out that they had tried to break her at 18 months and they hurt her beat her with tobacco stick and such until she learned not to trust anyone. he was fixing to take her to slaughter when i put down $50.00
down on her. after i got her everyone was telling me to ride her then. i decided against that because i wanted her to know that she could trust people not everyone was out to hurt her. in time she learned that. when i fianally did break her to ride she was great. She does not like men even to this day the only person that she will honestly relax with is my husband but that was because i told him that he had to work with her to get her over her fear of men. he rode her first and she bucked him off 14 times. he never gave up and never got angry with her he kept it going until she accepted him as a rider. now she is the best riding mare that i owned. 
i gave her to a friend of mine that loves her s much as i do. i still see her everyday and still ride her from time to time.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

When I was little, it didn't matter what horse I got, I just wanted one. I got my first horse when I was 13. He was a 15.5 hh sorrel QH. I thought he was everything and had for 5 years, but he just got worse and worse. He had the best ground manners, but he was horrible in the saddle (which was weird cuz people say if they respect you on the ground, they will respect you in the saddle). But we got in some mild accidents, then a little over a year ago, I go in the worse accident of my life. My trust was gone. I trusted that horse so much, and that happened. I couldn't understand, I was so upset. I sold the horse, and found a riding instructor. She bred and trained Foundation Appaloosas. I fell in love with her 8 yr old leporad mare. But I was still partial to geldings.

My trainer didn't tell me, and she called me up one day and said, "Come here I have a horse for you." I was in shock, so, I drove up to her house, and in the front round pen, there was a bay blanket appaloosa that had lots of TB in her. I was almost mad. I liked appaloosas but I didn't _want _one. And she was a _mare, _I wanted a gelding. But, my trainer insisted that this was the horse that would get my confidence back. I studied her again, she was lanky, 22 yrs old, had moon blindness so she always tilted her head, her front teeth were missing from an accident when she was younger. I was not impressed. Anyway, I took her for a trail ride, and she didn't buck, rear, do anything stupid at all. She never even spooked! So I accepted her, and eventually, I began to trust her more, and now we have a pretty good bond, but, she is just older, I want a younger gelding.

Today, I am going to look at a young, registered Appy gelding, again. Hopefully I can ride him again. He is green broke, but, he is SO sweet! My boyfriend doesn't want me to get him, one is the price, the other is he is so young. But he hasn't seen him. Sometimes I wish I had fell in love with a cowboy, or male horse person so they would understand more. But this horse has been what I have been searching for along! 

Needless to say, I am a appaloosa lover! Though I want a Hancock blue roan, and a buckskin XD


----------

